

Hire HN: experienced guy in symbian (c++ and j2me) is needed - tzury

Hi,
If you have a proven experience in Symbian, deep understanding of its core services, ready to hack on BT profiles, write VoIP applications, and struggle with SDCards deployment we are looking for you.<p>contact me at tzury.by@reguluslabs.com
======
dirtyaura
What kind of deal you are offering (equity?, especially high pay?) and can the
hired person work remotely?

I know several people with deep experience in Symbian and can ask around.
However they are most likely interested only in special kind of deals, not
standard Symbian subcontracting work. Also it helps if I know a bit more about
what are you doing.

Cheers, Teemu

~~~
tzury
I am looking for a sub contractor and willing to pay well enough. That is in
the US/Western Europe rates.

Work is to be done remotely.

Developer is responsible to get phones and peripherals.

Will explained more on the email.

